# Running Nutropin AQ 10mg pen and after serostim 126ius



## Javi (Dec 9, 2018)

Has anybody run AQ from Genentech!!? 
Got my hands on 3 pens and I was planning running either 3 or 4 ius. If I run 4 ius I was planing on splitting into 2 dosages per day. What’s the protocol for post workout!!? Usually I drink protein shake right after!! So for how long should I wait before shooting the gh!!? Or if I shoot the gh in the afternoon for how long should I wait after eating lunch!!?


----------



## Javi (Dec 9, 2018)

Forgot to mention 1st shot is in the early am


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2018)

Good find bro. How long are you gonna be able to run that for at 4iu?

I would just go 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night.


----------



## Javi (Dec 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good find bro. How long are you gonna be able to run that for at 4iu?
> 
> I would just go 2iu in the morning and 2iu at night.


I like more running morning afternoon, that way I can still take advantage of my own hgh even if is minimum. I’m planning to run it for at least 4 months minimum, maybe stretch it to 6 months. I can have a supply of 6 pens and 3 boxes or seros every 45 days!!


----------



## Javi (Dec 17, 2018)

A lil update, finish my second pen or nutripin running at 6uis per day. Protocol was morning shot at 3uis, post workout 3uis. In 10 days I gain 6 lbs, and dropped from 14% to 12% body fat!!
im starting today with serostim using same protocol, hopefully I can stay at 6 ius and gain more muscle!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 17, 2018)

Javi said:


> A lil update, finish my second pen or nutripin running at 6uis per day. Protocol was morning shot at 3uis, post workout 3uis. *In 10 days I gain 6 lbs, and dropped from 14% to 12% body fat!!*
> im starting today with serostim using same protocol, hopefully I can stay at 6 ius and gain more muscle!!



what else are you on...??  GH doesn't do that alone.  

ask me how i know..


----------



## Javi (Dec 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> what else are you on...??  GH doesn't do that alone.
> 
> ask me how i know..


nothing else, never been on gear and never will be till maybe I’m 45. Eating like crazy and training like a ****ing animal, besides I switch my workout from ****ing super heavy to mid weight supersets and high reps!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2018)

you're taking hgh but not steroids?  Why?


----------



## Javi (Dec 18, 2018)

Spongy said:


> you're taking hgh but not steroids?  Why?


Trying to heal some old injuries and in the process lean out and put more muscle!! Besides I’m not a big fan of gear!! U have to be more careful with sides, and pcts!!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 18, 2018)

Javi said:


> Trying to heal some old injuries and in the process lean out and put more muscle!! Besides I’m not a big fan of gear!! U have to be more careful with sides, and pcts!!



gotcha, so this is more for rehab than anything?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 18, 2018)

I used GH for long bits of time years ago for recovery, healing, etc.....

it never did anything that was permanent.  Just short term relief.  

GL tho


----------



## Javi (Dec 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> gotcha, so this is more for rehab than anything?


Yes sr. Having elbow problems, so I’m gonna blast hgh for 3 months maybe I’ll strech it to 6 months, still not sure!!


----------



## Javi (Dec 19, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> I used GH for long bits of time years ago for recovery, healing, etc.....
> 
> it never did anything that was permanent.  Just short term relief.
> 
> GL tho


so u saying I’ll heal for a while and then the injury will be back!!?


----------

